# 2010 Merckx's are up.



## billybob7088

I was hopping for a retro steel but I guess not with Pinarelo making the frames. Like the EMX-1. The green one I up in the air about.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

billybob7088 said:


> I was hopping for a retro steel but I guess not with *Pinarelo* making the frames. Like the EMX-1. The green one I up in the air about.


New frame manufacturer?


----------



## ClassicSteel71

There are a lot of NOS steel EM's on ebay and other places. Don't sweat it.. On the plus side, they are usually 1k less then the new steel frames being produced by the few who still make steel frames.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

billybob7088 said:


> I was hopping for a retro steel but I guess not with Pinarelo making the frames. Like the EMX-1. The green one I up in the air about.


Do you have a link? I only see the EM5 & 3 on the site..

http://www.eddymerckx.be/

Edit: Now I see it. Thats different.. I like..


----------



## innergel

I like the one's with the classic geometry. The EMX-5 and AMX-5 in white look nice. I'm sure the Scandium AMX-5 rides great for aluminum. 

They are still not as sexy as the old EM lugged steel beauties. If he did a retro steel line, they'd sell like hotcakes, I bet.


Edit: I just looked at the EXM-5 again and I'm retracting my statement above. The wavy fork and seatstays have got to go. Bleh.


----------



## Nurgen Pete

Swedish MTB website www.happymtb.org has a couple of guys going nuts with their cameras at the Eurobike tradeshow these days, and they have posted a few "real pictures" of 2010 Merckx.

The most interesting one is perhaps the following:










Maybe they'll slap on a derailleur hanger and some housing stops on a few frames too..?

Good ol' Eddy on the phone checking out the trade in value on a _slightly_ used Peugeot










"Hm.. yeah, I see.. What if I throw in a bikerack and some stickers in the deal?"  

The rest of the pictures I found were at the beginning of this gallery


----------



## ClassicSteel71

That gallery has my head spinning.


----------



## krtassoc

*Eurobike Photo > 2010 EMX-1*

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_n9oz6JT4voM/SqMGgKVsVDI/AAAAAAAAAWI/qxY9rcLnWAk/s1600-h/Picture+902.jpg

Anybody have any information about this bike (other than the limited info on the updated Merckx Website) like geometry, price, and availablility?


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Hey now, that is one nice looking bike!


But bugger that, I want the one above the car!!!


----------



## 4cmd3

What do you guys think of the new "M" logo? 
(versus say the "X" of last year's EMX line...)


----------



## HigherGround

4cmd3 said:


> What do you guys think of the new "M" logo?
> (versus say the "X" of last year's EMX line...)


The new "M" logo isn't bad. It has a nice, clean look to it. Being the traditionalist that I am, however, I prefer the older logo with the Belgian colors and world championship stripes arcing over the "EM" / bike design. If the current "M" logo was what I first associated with Merckx back in the 80's, I'd probably prefer that one.


----------



## krtassoc

*More 2010 Merckx (Eurobike)*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3897244631/sizes/l/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3897257463/sizes/l/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3898036396/sizes/l/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3897253845/sizes/l/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3898079920/sizes/l/


----------



## zmudshark

Tinea Pedis said:


> Hey now, that is one nice looking bike!
> 
> 
> But bugger that, I want the one above the car!!!


I have one of those that could be available.

http://picasaweb.google.com/zmudshark/MerckxFaemaReplica#

Just sayin' :wink:


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Thanks zmud - but I already (hopefully) have one on the way.

No more frames for this cat for a while at least. Otherwise even my very understanding gf might start getting a little twitchy...


----------



## jmrosen78

*Not really Merkcx anymore....*

Since Pinarello starting making the frames, it just isnt the same. Sort of a dressed up Pinarello without the uniqueness in look or desige of a "real" Merckx of a few years ago. I suppose that is to be expected considering how competitive the industry is, and how difficult to fabricate this stuff economically.

I heard that the Pinarello/Merckx bikes are mostly made in China now, not even Taiwan, where the workmanship and carbon layup-quality is impeccable (check out a Giant or Felt for example).

For me, if I wanted or could afford another bike, I would search out a used or NOS steel one on EBay and build it up modern. That is what Merckx was all about.


----------



## kjmunc

So what's up with the Molteni Corsa Extra fixed gear bikes?

Looks like the standard SLX frame, but a carbon fork? arghhh, the horror!!


----------



## davidmclee

I really don't like the orange on this bike. It hurts my eyes. Overall the bike looks pretty basic to me including the frame.

David
_________

This fat burning furnace assisted my family to shed pounds and also the lemonade diet helped sanitize my human body and also I am just now following through on affiliate marketing to earn money.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi

I haven't read this entire thread so I'll ask the obvious question. With Pinarello making the frames, is there a one-to-one correspondence between the newer Pinarello and Merckx frames. Does a AXM=Prince? That would be a shame. I have nothing against Pinarello, but an Eddy Merckx bike should be "different" because Eddy Merckx stands alone as the greatest bike racer ever.

BTW, the Eddky Merckx Premum Classic (Scandium) is still available through Full Cycle Bike Shops @ http://fullcyclebikes.com/itemdetails.cfm?libid=36771 Not all sizes are necessarily available.


----------



## barry1021

davidmclee said:


> I really don't like the orange on this bike. It hurts my eyes. Overall the bike looks pretty basic to me including the frame.
> 
> David


Since this thread has been revived, i have to say each to his own, David, a classic Molteni steel frame still makes my heart aflutter. Would prefer this over 99% of other bikes out there.

b21


----------



## CliveDS

There is no exact equal Merckx frame and Pinarello Frame. The EMX5 is made from the same carbon as the FP7 but finished more like the Prince. 

The Merckx bikes still keep Merckx geometry and design, so they are still Merckx bikes and remain unique. Only the materials and manufacturing are Pinarello.


----------



## The Green Hour

Something that was wondered when Litespeed made Merckx frames way back when.


----------



## CliveDS

Some actual pics of the EMX1, looks very nice up close. Bars, stem, seatpost and saddle are better than expected. Bottle cage is included. Size 54 weight was just under 18lbs


----------



## velogy

krtassoc said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_n9oz6JT4voM/SqMGgKVsVDI/AAAAAAAAAWI/qxY9rcLnWAk/s1600-h/Picture+902.jpg
> 
> Anybody have any information about this bike (other than the limited info on the updated Merckx Website) like geometry, price, and availablility?




check out the picture below. hope that helps.
-mary


----------



## Tinea Pedis

That's quite a long trail amongst some other interesting geo.

Is that new for this year? Or do those geometries stretch back a ways?


----------



## velogy

That's the geometry that would go with that green EMX in the picture above. Are you looking for geometry for another model/year?


----------



## cwdzoot

Just finished review of the EMX 1 on my blog. It's made by Pinarello but it's a Merckx for sure.


----------



## HigherGround

Why the thumbs down icon when you gave it an A rating at the end of the review?


----------



## cwdzoot

HigherGround said:


> Why the thumbs down icon when you gave it an A rating at the end of the review?


My mistake -sorry for the confusion. Working form the phone not always a good idea I guess.


----------



## cyclist_sg

Just gotten hold of a EMX-3 in rare blue/black/white colour which is not listed on their site.

Its geometry is like a Merckx without a shadow of doubt though the production methodology says PeanutRollRoll (joking) in the east.

In simple review: stiff, responsive, yet all the comfort of the Merckx bikes I used to own (6 previously).


----------



## HigherGround

Looks sharp! :thumbsup: How did you get the rare paint job? Was it a trade show bike or one for a sponsored team?


----------



## cyclist_sg

Thanks for the compliment. My dealer in Singapore managed to order this rare colour scheme for me when I enquired. They said there were only 5/6 left for the world when they placed the order. 

I understood that this blue/black/white colour is for the N.A market as a complete bike with Ultegra. So having laid one into my stable is indeed a God sent!










After a rain soaked maiden ride, I gave the bike a quick wash and looks good as new again :thumbsup: You may have noted the difference in logo styles between bar tape and framewhich went pretty fine with me.

Pat


----------



## koyaanisqatsi

It is a nice color scheme.

It could be my imagination, but it seems Singapore or East Asian retailers manage to get these limited production and/or new frames sooner than retailers in N.A. Several times, I've noted people taking possession of their new Colnago EPS, Pinarello Dogma 60.1, or this Merckx sooner than it is available in N.A. Yeah, I'm taking into account that this color is apparently in very limited production. Am I crazy or am I not imagining things.

k.




cyclist_sg said:


> Thanks for the compliment. My dealer in Singapore managed to order this rare colour scheme for me when I enquired. They said there were only 5/6 left for the world when they placed the order.
> 
> I understood that this blue/black/white colour is for the N.A market as a complete bike with Ultegra. So having laid one into my stable is indeed a God sent!
> 
> After a rain soaked maiden ride, I gave the bike a quick wash and looks good as new again :thumbsup: You may have noted the difference in logo styles between bar tape and framewhich went pretty fine with me.
> 
> Pat


----------



## CliveDS

Just finished review of my EMX 5 on my blog. Here are some pics.


----------



## Søren A

Where can I get one off these EMX5 frames


Sören


----------



## koyaanisqatsi

Two U.S. Internet retailers of Eddy Merckx frames in the U.S. are:

http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/frames/Eddy+Merckx
http://www.racycles.com/road/eddy-merckx

I've done business with Wrench Science and they are OK. R&A Cycles has a good reputation AFAIK. There may be others. 

You may be able to locate *authorized* dealers in your area by going to the Eddy Merckx and doing a search at:

http://www.eddymerckx.com/dealers/59

I recommend an authorized dealer because there may be warranty issues with an unauthorized dealer.


----------



## HigherGround

Actually, I'd steer clear of R&A. Both times I have bought from them were a negative experience. I know of at least one other cycling forum where their service has been debated extensively; you might want to Google it before making an expensive purchase from them. (I do not work for a competing retailer, or work in the cycling industry.)


----------



## koyaanisqatsi

Thanks for the input. I have no purchase experience with R&A myself. I think it's best to go with a reliable LBS anyway, but you can't always find one



HigherGround said:


> Actually, I'd steer clear of R&A. Both times I have bought from them were a negative experience. I know of at least one other cycling forum where their service has been debated extensively; you might want to Google it before making an expensive purchase from them. (I do not work for a competing retailer, or work in the cycling industry.)


----------



## velogy

Hi Soren,
I think you said you were looking to go through a US distributor. Are you encountering additional problems with your search? 
Best,
Velogy


----------



## Søren A

Hi
First is live in denmark and have emailed a couple of dealers in euro but with no luck but have found out of that the price is almost the same all over the world,but if I buy it from the states I must pay tax when it comes to denmark and it is going to be a littel expencive.
I have seen a lot of eddy merchx emx 5 frames on alibaba but do not now if it is safe to buy from there.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi

*Bike shops in Denmark or Belgium*

Hi Soren,

Eddy was Belgian. I would be shocked if you could not find a bike shop in Belgium (or Denmark) that sold Eddy Merckx bicycles. You can probably find a list of authorized Eddy Merckx bike shops at http://www.eddymerckx.com/

k.



Søren A said:


> Hi
> First is live in denmark and have emailed a couple of dealers in euro but with no luck but have found out of that the price is almost the same all over the world,but if I buy it from the states I must pay tax when it comes to denmark and it is going to be a littel expencive.
> I have seen a lot of eddy merchx emx 5 frames on alibaba but do not now if it is safe to buy from there.


----------



## murph100

DONT go near any sites on Alibaba selling big brands, 9/10 time a scam ! If they will accept Paypal there is a chance its legit, but any who ask for money to be sent by Western Union before shipping are bogus, so beware !!! 

If the price is too good to be true, it usually is !!






Søren A said:


> Hi
> First is live in denmark and have emailed a couple of dealers in euro but with no luck but have found out of that the price is almost the same all over the world,but if I buy it from the states I must pay tax when it comes to denmark and it is going to be a littel expencive.
> I have seen a lot of eddy merchx emx 5 frames on alibaba but do not now if it is safe to buy from there.


----------

